# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Need Help w/ PETG

## qwiktune

Someone please educate me on how I can make PETG stick. I'm using a Monoprice Maker Select v2 (Duplicator i3) with the stock bed lined with painters tape using hairspray. I've got a fresh nozzle, fresh PTFE tube in there. I've tried temps from 215-250 extruder and 60-80 on the bed. I've tried first layer speeds from 10 mm/s to 20mm/s. I'm using Amazon Basic transparent PETG. I cannot for the life of me get it to stick. I've leveled and releveled my bed putting it close and a little further up as I've heard petg likes a little more distance from the bed.............i'm out of ideas. It just rolls up and clogs up on the nozzle. The PETG is relatively new, could it perhaps be the material? Please help. I dont use the fan on the first layers either.

----------


## qwiktune

As I watch it, it seems like its curling up as it hits the bed and then gets attached to the backside of the nozzle......whats causing this?

----------


## airscapes

sounds like it is printing way to high off the bed.  I have no idea how your machines manufacture tells you to set the initial starting height but it must be correct  for petg to print well.  I use polymide tape and it sticks like glue.. also sticks very well to glass, even pulled a chunk out of the glass bed once.

----------


## qwiktune

> sounds like it is printing way to high off the bed.  I have no idea how your machines manufacture tells you to set the initial starting height but it must be correct  for petg to print well.  I use polymide tape and it sticks like glue.. also sticks very well to glass, even pulled a chunk out of the glass bed once.


Thats the thing, my bed is level, i made sure of it. Its the standard paper thin distance so that theres just a little resistance under the nozzle on it. Maybe i'll put it too close just to test how smashing it into the bed. I'm out of ideas except that perhaps this PETG is bad and maybe has mosture causing the filament to curl and not stay flat. All tho the parts that do say flat I can just push out of the way so i know either way its not sticking to my blue painters tape like my PLA and TPU do with no issue.

----------


## airscapes

I have never used painters tape so I have no idea if it sticks to it.    I do know it sticks to clean glass and https://www.makergear.com/products/polyimide with a bed temp of 70-80 C

----------


## qwiktune

I'll give that a shot. Move the nozzle closer to the bed helped a little. I mean like to the point where its smashing it down into the bed lol. Its the only way I can get it to work. It still somewhat raises in spots though. So far hasn't clogged from being so close tho

----------


## curious aardvark

hairspray is main;y for abs. 
For petg the tape alone should work better.

Or dimafix or magigoo - both work well with pet-g

----------


## qwiktune

So I figured out a way to get things to stick, I have glass with painters tape and polymide tape on that and the nozzle pretty close to the surface going at about 8mm/sec for the first layer and about 15-20 for the rest. Going super slow it's the only way it works. But I have a new question based on print strength. I'm making a radio bracket for my car and on one section where I have to small pillars where a screw would go between they don't print as clean and don't seem to hold as good strength as the rest of the part. I get better results turning the cooling fan almost off on that part but they don't seem to be solid. Infill is 70%. I'll post pictures of what I mean in a little bit

----------


## airscapes

WOW this is an AI account!  Those 3 sentences were taken from My posts!  Reporting post as SPAM

----------


## curious aardvark

which one ? 
pretty common and mostly I recognise them.

----------


## airscapes

> which one ? 
> pretty common and mostly I recognise them.


Post number 9 used sentence from my posts on the first page.. admin says just non English speaking person being helpful but I don't buy that.  Just don't like AI.. in any form.

----------

